

Critical HTTPS bug may open 25,000 iOS apps to eavesdropping attacks - saidajigumi
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/critical-https-bug-may-open-25000-ios-apps-to-eavesdropping-attacks/

======
scott_karana
Yikes. What a poor bug. I'm assuming AFNetworking don't have a test suite,
based on how easy this one would have been to detect?

